# Infinite Vapor Flask V2 Pre-order Round 2 - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape

First pre-order was a hit. Doing another pre-order on these babies. Mail us on info@sirvape.co.za to book yours now

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BigGuy

Im really loving mine so much so that i find myself leaving the 100w at home these days.


----------



## MurderDoll

Price on one of these?


----------



## Rob Fisher

MurderDoll said:


> Price on one of these?



R1,480. Sold out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy

Hi the price is R1480.00

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/vapor-flask-v2-clone-by-infinite


----------



## jtgrey

@BigGuy hi bro did you guys received my payment on the juice order ?


----------



## BigGuy

I think so dude HOBBIT does the payment side of it if you want send me a copy of the payment advice and ill mark it as paid.


----------



## jtgrey

BigGuy said:


> I think so dude HOBBIT does the payment side of it if you want send me a copy of the payment advice and ill mark it as paid.


No problem . Proof was emailed to hugo , will give him a call tomorrow thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Sooooo tempted. Got 4 mechs incoming though so need to save money for juice now.


----------



## BigGuy

@Gazzacpt we have some more on the way but they will only arrive in the new year. More than enough time to save LOL.


----------



## Gazzacpt

BigGuy said:


> @Gazzacpt we have some more on the way but they will only arrive in the new year. More than enough time to save LOL.


Ok first let me sneak the mechs past HRH then we can talk about making a plan for a flask.


----------



## BigGuy

@Gazzacpt Sneaking past HRH is easy just buy her some shoes and leave it right next to the vape mail. Works every time.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver

Hi @BigGuy 

For the uninformed on the regulated front, please can you help me to understand the advantages of this Vapor Flask

I understand the shape is quite unique and perhaps the most unique thing here - and I have held @paulph201 's Flask and it is very comfortable. 

But what about the electronics and the battery configuration?
How is the battery life?
Is it a series connection or are the batteries in parallel?

How does this compare with other 30W regulated mods that only have a single battery?


----------



## BigGuy

@Silver Hey hey so like i am not the best at giving reviews but ill try my best to answer your questions. But before i start the first thing i look at when buying something is the look to be honest and the look of the Flask is just friggen awesome in my opinion. The touch and feel is brilliant as well especially if you have big ass hands like mine it fits into my hands so well.

From the technical aspect. i am using 2 x SONY VTC4 18650 2100mAh 30A batteries even though i am not a seriously low ohm builder.

The battery configuration for the vaporflask v2 dna is parallel with step up, unlike the sigelei 100w which is in series with step down.

I dont think that i am the best person to give you an idea on battery life to be honest as i run so many devices at one time that i forget how long the battery has been on before charging  But i would have to say since they arrived i have only put it on to charge once if that says anything ( but as i said i have been using multiple devices daily)

Comparing this to any other 30w devices is so subjective to be honest as it all comes down to ones own preference and look and feel but i love it i have put it through its paces using a Onslaught (clone) at 0.5 ohm build and it delivered what it was supposed to in my opinion. i have also mainly used a Lemo with a 1 ohm build and the two devices the Flask and the Lemo in my opinion were made for each other.

hope this answers your questions again i say i suck at reviews to be honest lol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @BigGuy , much appreciated
That does help

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MurderDoll

BigGuy said:


> @Silveri have also mainly used a Lemo with a 1 ohm build and the two devices the Flask and the Lemo in my opinion were made for each other.




This I didn't wanna read. Damnit!

Must, resist!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BigGuy

Sorry @MurderDoll but you can see they just look so good together don they.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MurderDoll

BigGuy said:


> Sorry @MurderDoll but you can see they just look so good together don they.




They do indeed!


----------



## KB_314

I think the new Vapor Flasks have the rDNA40? Does Infinite have a 40W version as well?


----------



## BigGuy

nope the 30.


----------



## KB_314

BigGuy said:


> nope the 30.


Hmm that makes the decision even harder! Hat's off to you good sirs for providing so many options and by the looks of things you are introducing new lines almost daily!


----------



## Yiannaki

This vapor flask ticks a lot of boxes for me. 

1. Size 
2. Looks 
3. Battery capacity

The only thing making me second guess this as a purchase is the power  if only It could push out a little more power.


----------



## Sir Vape

@Yiannaki funnily enough was speaking to the rep earlier today and looks like they will be upgrading the chip to 40w. Just waiting confirmation and most prob bring those in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Sir Vape said:


> @Yiannaki funnily enough was speaking to the rep earlier today and looks like they will be upgrading the chip to 40w. Just waiting confirmation and most prob bring those in


SOLD! 

Where do I sign up


----------



## Sir Vape

Will let you know as soon as I do. Also have the Zero SX 50w with changeable covers

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zegee

BigGuy said:


> Im really loving mine so much so that i find myself leaving the 100w at home these days.


Would you part with your 100w?


----------



## BigGuy

@Zegee Nah dude still love it lol especially for when i get the urge to go low


----------

